# best way to camouflage a tree stand?



## beardcollector (Oct 19, 2006)

We use artificial christmas tree limbs....they work great!! 

Wait till they are 75% off in a few weeks and get you a tree and have a bunch of camo material.


----------



## Hawgfan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nothing better than the real stuff IMO. I always cut limbs and jam them in the end of my stands.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

^ me too. zip ties are helpful too.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

Height and Shadows IMO. I hunt out of a climber a lot and I can't see me attaching a bunch of stuff that could fall off at the moment of truth and I don't need anything else to carry. I would worry more about breaking YOU up than the stand.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Briar said:


> Height and Shadows IMO. I hunt out of a climber a lot and I can't see me attaching a bunch of stuff that could fall off at the moment of truth and I don't need anything else to carry. I would worry more about breaking YOU up than the stand.


What type pf camo clothing do you use to break up your silhouette in a open woods with little or no back drop?


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

I have used Predator in the past and just ordered a set of ASAT. I think most people would say Predator Fall gray is a great pattern if you are going to by skylined. When I am hunting out of my climber in open woods esp once the leaves are down I will ALWAYS be 20 foot up the tree and in the largest tree I can find in effective woods and most times sit facing away from where the deer are coming from. The tree will shield me from view and allow me to prepare for the shot as the deer comes past me. 

If the woods are open you have to be high or in cover. Just this year I had my girlfriend hunting in a 15 foot ladder. A deer was coming right past me in the setup I described about but spotted her at 65 yards looked right at her in that low stand with no cover and solid camo and spooked. We had the wind and I had the shot in 5 more yards.....but........


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I have some 3d leafy camo tape on some parts of my climber. Try to stick a few real twigs with a leaf or two here and there once up the tree.


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

I mean to be honest lots of times I think deer see you in the tree by catching your scent first, even if just a little. I have been up junk set ups and had deer walk around without a care in the world at 2 yards and I have been in just invisible sets where deer are just on alert. IMO scent and wind are the archers greatest enemy. If you beat the nose you can get away with not being invisible.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

This stuff looks pretty cool. I have to get some. 

http://www.vtarmynavy.com/asat-camo-scrim-net.htm


----------



## beardcollector (Oct 19, 2006)

3dn4jc said:


> What type pf camo clothing do you use to break up your silhouette in a open woods with little or no back drop?


Mossy Oak BreaK Up Infinity....


----------



## MSUarcher (Jan 13, 2008)

Hawgfan said:


> Nothing better than the real stuff IMO. I always cut limbs and jam them in the end of my stands.


This....


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Well if my Stand were silver I might worry about painting it but what you need to concern yourself with is you in the tree being picked out not your stand.
the Christmas tree limbs mentioned above work well or anything else that will help hide you up there. think about it after your stand has been there a week or so it is just another tree to deer but that new big blob up there is something new and can draw attention. Camo on your tree stand is like camo on your bow it serves no real purpose. Randy


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

Are you trying to hide the stand itself from deer or theives? After it is there a short while, deer pay no attention to structure like that, be it ladder stands, treehouses, groundblinds that are blended in, etc.. You really only need to be concerned with yourself, appearance and odor and movement. JMO of course!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

410gage said:


> Are you trying to hide the stand itself from deer or theives? After it is there a short while, deer pay no attention to structure like that, be it ladder stands, treehouses, groundblinds that are blended in, etc.. You really only need to be concerned with yourself, appearance and odor and movement. JMO of course!


Myself, my stands are all camo, I am 6'6'' and stand out like a sore thumb in open woods with no leaves on trees. I usually place a stand at around 25 feet and use lock on's and climbing sticks all camoed painted in either grey/brown or brown/green.


----------



## Havoc-Tec (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is a pic of my Lone wolf, I did my summit climber the same. Kind of a hockey dad predator camo job, keeps the noise down too.


----------



## Red Stag (Aug 22, 2009)

Well, to answer your original question look at this site

http://www.camoflex.net/

RS


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

You have to be careful adding things to a stand as you'll defeat the purpose and make yourself look like a blob up in the tree. I choose not to use anything on the stand. Try to keep it bare like everything else around this time of year. I stand 90% of the time in the stand, and keep movement as non-existant as possible. That's where you get busted is the movement. Take for instance a squirrel in a tree right in front of you.....If he never moved more than likely you would never see him. It's the movement that gets you picked off.


----------



## adawg (Aug 16, 2009)

Tree saddle...but...not that i hunt trees as opposed to deer sign, I try to be in trees that are clumped together close to others, or ones that are large enough to split off on thier own and hang them in the crotch, so the blob looks more like a limb.


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

3dn4jc said:


> anyone know what it's called and where can you buy it?


It's called the PMI Cover System 3d. Plunk that into your browser and you'll find it. I've have the six branch system.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

posco said:


> It's called the PMI Cover System 3d. Plunk that into your browser and you'll find it. I've have the six branch system.


Thanks bro!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

3dn4jc said:


> Thanks bro!


You're welcome. I didn't realize the link Red Stag gave you was one in the same. I like mine. It's a good system.


----------



## Blillydubvee (Oct 13, 2009)

Real limbs and zipties are hard to beat. Cut the limbs while the leafs are still green.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a few of these, great for the money. 

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=471488

Also, on ladder stand go to an army surplus store and buy some of the camo netting. If your stand has a shooting rail (the metal bar you pull over yourself once you sit down) I hand the netting over the rail and it is create concealment for your lower half and cover most if not all of the ladder.


----------



## huntin always (Dec 16, 2017)

*"The Ultimate Tree Branch Holder"*



3dn4jc said:


> How do you guys camo you tree stands in a wide open hard woods? I have seen some type of camo that has fall colored leaves on wire that you can attach and bend into any position, anyone know what it's called and where can you buy it?


The best thing I have ever used (for several years now), is "The Ultimate Tree Branch Holder" made by MKM Products!

They have a unit that is all dupont nylon 66 plastic (practically indestructable). There is no metal parts and cannot rust. I leave mine on my tree stand all season long?
The best part isit supposedly fits all stands, and you don't need any tools to install it. They also have a ground stake accessory (for turkey hunters, and people who don't use a stand. Basically, it allows you to cut branches from your surrounding area, install them into the unit, and then you can rotate the unit in any direction (full 360) and then lock it in place. They also have artificial fall foliage branches for only $3.70 ea.
The unit only costs $23.95. This product really works!! Otherwise I would not promote it to another hunter?
Hope this helped?


----------

